# first grow,, finally



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

kalashnikova
chronic thunder
train wreck
all females ( i hope ), n same flowering pView attachment DSC00049.JPG
eriod n such


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 1, 2014)

Good luck with the wee ones lovb! 

I'm gunna claim the comfy chair next to the bong!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2014)

:bong:


----------



## MR1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Good luck man.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

i'll b posting as the progress continues
  so kick back get a brew n a joint,, n enjoy the Grow


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 1, 2014)

what better one room for both Grow n Flowering or @ one for each ???


----------



## roach (Dec 2, 2014)

Unless you plan on watering those paper towels daily, may I suggest covering them with another plate?  Paper towels dry out pretty quickly when exposed to air.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations LOvb.  I like having a veg and flower room separate, but some people may do both.  I will be staying tuned here...


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 2, 2014)

on watering the plant when it first starts out in the 16 oz cup,, how long do i wait till sta giving it some nutrients ???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 2, 2014)

of course i will have holes at the bottoms,, but does it hurt to have a few around the sides ,, say half way up ???


----------



## Balzo905 (Dec 2, 2014)

IMO you'd want as little obstacles for the water to fill 100% of the as possible.. When it starts dripping out the bottom there's probably a lot of remaining soil that needs saturation. Side holes will just make that harder. 

C+Gv


----------



## giggy (Dec 2, 2014)

subbed up for the ride.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 3, 2014)

WELL THt why i'm here,, need help ,,but trying to do as much as i can myself so i don't bother y'all


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 3, 2014)

they all came out with the little tail,, so i have them in a 16 oz cup each,, n will keep the soil mosit as i can,, using a spray bottle,, so i don't drown my girls i hope ( Fem seeds i hope ) get all my seeds from Attitude.


----------



## Balzo905 (Dec 3, 2014)

hey im new here and i feel like everyones cool so just ask any little thing man.. "the only stupid question..." you get the idea. Rock on.

Cheers and Good vibes

+congrats on your 100% germ rate.  :48:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 3, 2014)

how long do i fed these girl's with water ??


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 3, 2014)

if the top of the soil is moist,, would mean things r ok,, n indid reD THt they like 90 to 95 temp ,, which  it is in the grow area
View attachment DSC00055.JPG


----------



## giggy (Dec 4, 2014)

when you transplant try to get some soil with perlite in it. i have to do the same thing when i do. where i live it is the off season for soil and the on season for christmas. hell you know where i'm at. peace


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2014)

Water til it runs out the bottom and then maybe it will drink up some more. Then let dry. Don' t be misting the seedlings. 95 degrees? Way too hot.  Don't worry about feeding for a while. 
Greenest of mojo to you lovb!  I am glad you are growing.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 4, 2014)

View attachment DSC00056.JPG
looks like the chronic thunder wants to take it's time


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 4, 2014)

going to water,, cause i know,,, its dry


----------



## giggy (Dec 4, 2014)

once i water real good i feel how heavy the cup is. then i check the cup each day till it feels lite and then water again. i just about killed one of my early grows by over watering. you need to let the roots breath some.


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice! I'm staying tuned!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 4, 2014)

[email protected]@,, looked at ut grow,, looks nice n green,, love the way the leaves fill out


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 4, 2014)

Bswe22  ,, blame on the smoke  hahahahahaahaahha


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks lovb! This is my first grow. Just started 2 months ago.


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 5, 2014)

You have come to the right place! Everybody has been so helpful and they are so full of knowledge!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

i know,  been here for a while,, i'm in a non cannabis state ,, so have to watch how i do things


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 6, 2014)

Grabs my bong and lighter, sits back to enjoy the show


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

popcorn is free along ,, with all the goodies,, so just kick n enjoy thre Grow


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

one question,, how close can i get my T5 2x2 4 ,, got 2 grow n 2 flower should ,, just use all 4 grow ,, or leave it the way it is ???


----------



## Landing (Dec 6, 2014)

Didn't you post about your first grow almost two years ago?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64128

You also have 1,200 posts.. very odd.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 6, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> one question,, how close can i get my T5 2x2 4 ,, got 2 grow n 2 flower should ,, just use all 4 grow ,, or leave it the way it is ???



Is the fixture HO or just regular t-5? 

If regular they can just about touch the lamps, HO I keep plants 2-3 inches away.

For starting plants out(vegetative growth) lights are on for 18, and off for 6, unless you're popping "Autos" again, they require 24-0. The light spectrum lamp for this is 5000k-6500k, and the more lamps on the better so... Hope this helps a lil.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

it's T-5 ,, n Landing ,, i've been here,, but during my first grow my health interupted the grow,, so had to back off
  is that ok with u ????


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

sure does lyfspan,, i apprecate


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 6, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> sure does lyfspan,, i apprecate



No problem man, i like T-5s for veg cycle, if ya got any questions feel free to hit me up.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 7, 2014)

i'm thinkin of using HPS 60 watt for a 4x4x8 room,,,fan in n out eshaust fan n rotaring fan also[/ATTACH]


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 7, 2014)

You can put that light lower, your seedlings are beginning to stretch.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 7, 2014)

let me correct my self,, i'm going to use 600Watt Hps,,  for the first time,, then the second time ,, i'll use Led Flowering Light for the second flowering,, n seeif there is any differennce between the 2.   LED Grow lights is what i use for grow my Desert roses n they r doing well


----------



## Landing (Dec 8, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> it's T-5 ,, n Landing ,, i've been here,, but during my first grow my health interupted the grow,, so had to back off
> is that ok with u ????



What do you mean your health?


----------



## giggy (Dec 8, 2014)

bro i would use a mix of the hps and led, the hps will give bigger buds but the led will make them frosty as hell. i'm running a mix of 400w metal halide and warm white 2700k and 3000k leds. if you flower with mh the buds are smaller but better. i know some folks on another site the use just mh and some the use mh and hps then some that use mh hps and led.


----------



## giggy (Dec 8, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> i'm thinkin of using HPS 60 watt for a 4x4x8 room,,,fan in n out eshaust fan n rotaring fan also[/ATTACH]


i wish we had a like button, so it will be rep.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 8, 2014)

Landing said:


> What do you mean your health?


Why the heck do you care? 

Are you just here to troll people or what?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 9, 2014)

AM ,, please don't worry about it,, everyone has their problems,,   how r u doing these days??  i'm here Florida,, tryn to get used to this crazy weather,, n U what type of weather u got ??


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 9, 2014)

Giggy  how do ya mix the LED n HPS together,, n the CFL's do U use them for on the sides of the plants that r not a lot of light ???


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 9, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> AM ,, please don't worry about it,, everyone has their problems,,   how r u doing these days??  i'm here Florida,, tryn to get used to this crazy weather,, n U what type of weather u got ??



Sorry about that Lovbnstoned. It won't happen again.

I'm in the Midwest on the west side of Lake Michigan. The weather here has been cold with freezing rain....YUK.  It's better than NY though lol. They got hammered with snow.

How are the young'ns doing so far?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 9, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> AM ,, please don't worry about it,, everyone has their problems,,   how r u doing these days??  i'm here Florida,, tryn to get used to this crazy weather,, n U what type of weather u got ??



We do worry about it, people like that are just taking their bad day out on others, attacking others because they themselves are under attack. Landing knew he was being a little %#&[email protected], but he didn't know that that's not appreciated behavior in here. Now...

I'm here in SoCal, weathers been pretty fair, but looks like we do have a doozy of a storm blowing in for Friday, but I will be running up the coast to the Emerald Cup, praying that the storm and I pass each other on my way up, lol.


----------



## giggy (Dec 9, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> Giggy  how do ya mix the LED n HPS together,, n the CFL's do U use them for on the sides of the plants that r not a lot of light ???


i got a 400w metal halide high bay overhead (1 of 2), as well as 2 par 38 led floods (19 and 20.3 watts) and a wall pack led flood (18 watts) overhead. as time goes i will add my led high bay(78 watts) overhead and move the 2 par38's a little lower. i also have a 100w hps that i set on the low side in the middle to add more red as time goes by. if i use the cfls in this box they will be side lights. you have to be careful with white leds as they will bleach out the plants, i have bleached the sour diesel twice and they were not that close. the last run i had, the smaller leds were about 12" away with no problems, this time it was 18" to 20" away and i had to raise them to stop the bleaching. i'm thinking of turning a old upright freezer to a veg box and will use cfls in it.


----------



## Landing (Dec 10, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Why the heck do you care?



Obviously because I'm curious. Why else would I ask?



AluminumMonster said:


> Are you just here to troll people or what?



So my harmless question is trolling, despite my having absolutely no history of trolling, but your popping out of the blue and harassing me is A-OKAY?

You really need to keep yourself in check, friend.



lovbnstoned said:


> AM ,, please don't worry about it,, everyone has their problems,



Yeah, that's what I was referring to. What was your problem? I'm glad you recovered, whatever it was.

Also, good luck on your grow


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2014)

Landing we don't tolerate rudeness as you have displayed on this thread. This is your warning.

Lovb, greenest of mojo for your grow.


----------



## onlystar1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Third grow rdwcView attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418228020.071210.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 10, 2014)

onlystar1 said:


> Third grow rdwcView attachment 220523



Now why would you post pics of your grow in someone else's grow journal?  There is plenty of memory on this site to start your own thread....I promise


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 10, 2014)

doesn't bother me,,   n thanks Rosebud,, that was nice of U n  hope that things r going well for everyone,, i enjoy friends coming buy to see how my grow is going,,
 here a pic,, was wondering,, should i brace the train wrteck sprout ,, that is leaning over,, is that common ??View attachment DSC00060.JPG
,,  plus the plants r 5 inches from the light is that close enough ???


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 10, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> doesn't bother me,,   n thanks Rosebud,, that was nice of U n  hope that things r going well for everyone,, i enjoy friends coming buy to see how my grow is going,,
> here a pic,, was wondering,, should i brace the train wrteck sprout ,, that is leaning over,, is that common ??View attachment 220532
> ,,  plus the plants r 5 inches from the light is that close enough ???



Looking good, I would only brace it if it began to want to kink or fold the stem, other than that I let em ride, and build strength. If I do brace them I usually just bend a lil copper wire in to a holder. Light position is looking a lot better, your lil ones will thank you.lol


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 10, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> looking good, i would only brace it if it began to want to kink or fold the stem, other than that i let em ride, and build strength. If i do brace them i usually just bend a lil copper wire in to a holder. Light position is looking a lot better, your lil ones will thank you.lol


+1


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 10, 2014)

i thank U all for ur helpful knownledge,, n   hope that all my fello tokers:joint: n hitters :bong2:stay high


----------



## Landing (Dec 10, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Landing we don't tolerate rudeness as you have displayed on this thread. This is your warning.
> 
> Lovb, greenest of mojo for your grow.



I'm sorry.

I was honestly just asking about OP's medical condition.

I didn't realize I was being rude, but since he's not responded to me, I guess he must feel the same.

So, again, sorry OP. It's your choice if you want to keep it private.


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> doesn't bother me,,   n thanks Rosebud,, that was nice of U n  hope that things r going well for everyone,, i enjoy friends coming buy to see how my grow is going,,
> here a pic,, was wondering,, should i brace the train wrteck sprout ,, that is leaning over,, is that common ??View attachment 220532
> ,,  plus the plants r 5 inches from the light is that close enough ???



i do more then not. i use garbage bag ties, tight on the stake and a big lose loop around the stem. looks like they are moving along.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 13, 2014)

here's a pic,  of the girls ( hopin that they will b fem ),  looks like they r doin the twistView attachment DSC00061.JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Is the fixture HO or just regular t-5?
> 
> If regular they can just about touch the lamps, HO I keep plants 2-3 inches away.
> 
> For starting plants out(vegetative growth) lights are on for 18, and off for 6, unless you're popping "Autos" again, they require 24-0. The light spectrum lamp for this is 5000k-6500k, and the more lamps on the better so... Hope this helps a lil.



Actually, most of us leave our veg lights on all the tome.  The 18/6 is more old school thinking--we did use to believe that plants needed a dark period.  But we know know that cannabis does not need a "rest" as it is in a class of plants that does not require a dark period.  What we have found is that plants that are vegged 24/7 have less stretch and more bud sites than those vegged 18/6.  In addition, it will veg faster as it it getting 25% more light than the 18/6 plants.

Even T5HOs should be able to be kept pretty much right on top of the plants.  I do not get burn unless my plants actually grow right into the light where leaves are resting against the tubes.  You are getting the stretch because your lights are too far away.  You are probably going to want to think about repotting them soon and burying the stem....and then keep those lights right on top of the plants.

What  is your medium?  It looks a bit dense--don't see anything like perlite in the mix.  I am wondering about the drainage capability of the soil as it looks "muddy".  If you need to change medium, this would be the time to do it.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 13, 2014)

i thought they had to stay in a 16 oz cup for a while.
  the medium will b ocean Forrestn Fox Farm Nutirents,, does anyone use anything like Floralious Grow n Bloom ??
 i use those with my Desert roses, n use Dyna Grow for them ( Desert roses )


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Landing we don't tolerate rudeness as you have displayed on this thread. This is your warning.
> 
> Lovb, greenest of mojo for your grow.




So did Landing get deleted from MP? I saw another thread he was a part of or started that has been deleted. Just wondering. If so, glad to see that this forum doesn't tolerate rudeness.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2014)

Landing is gone for now, but will return with another persona, unfortunately, like he keeps doing.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 14, 2014)

Rose bud i  apprecate,, but everyonwe,, has their problems,,, mine i just don't chat about
again thanks


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 14, 2014)

View attachment DSC00062.JPG
i put the girls closer, i think they r still lookn good
  the one in the middle is train wreck, looks like she is really reaching


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 14, 2014)

watering today also,, i know,,,, the soil looks dry


----------



## Lesso (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah looks stretched. They are old enough to have that light real close as lon as you have some airflow over them. Keep em swaying


----------



## giggy (Dec 16, 2014)

looking good, some times i can't keep the stretch out either. i got some right now that stretched under 400 watt mh and others that didn't. i always make up for it in transplant. peace


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 17, 2014)

does it matter,, if the leaves sag a little,, they r still nice n green


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2014)

Stick your finger in the dirt and see if they need water.


----------



## giggy (Dec 17, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Stick your finger in the dirt and see if they need water.


rosebud is spot on.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 17, 2014)

gave them water today


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 17, 2014)

View attachment DSC00068.JPG
  this is  what they look like


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 17, 2014)

View attachment DSC00069.JPG
  this  how that plant in the middle ( train wreck ),, looks ,, away from the light,,, nice n green


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2014)

Lovb, you can do what you want, but if these were my plants I would fill the soil to the top of the cup.  Do you have good drainage holes in those cups and are they on saucers so they can drink up the excess water quickly?  Then  when they have a good root structure you can transplant. I poke holes in the bottom and the low sides.

Also, is your soil dense, not airy?  I see no white perlite or the other one i can't think of now.  They are going to be ok...They could just be doing a bit better. Mojo friend.

Do you have a fan blowing on them?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 17, 2014)

no i don't,, thought that is was to early to have a fan,, i'll fill to the top n put a few more side holes in.  still using organic soil from home depot.  would they do better if i got some ocean forrest soil ??


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 17, 2014)

also using 16 oz cup,, should i put in a bigger cup ??


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 17, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> also using 16 oz cup,, should i put in a bigger cup ??



I personally like to wait till the cotyloens drop before transplanting.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2014)

Lyfespan is right they are way to little to transplant. Not many roots and they would break..not good.  If the soil feels dense to you put a pencil down in the pot and make about 3 holes, closer to the outside of the cup so as not to damage the roots. It just looks to heavy to me.  I think if you get a fan on them, fill up the pots and aerate (pencil) the cups you will be fine.  

Your little train wreck is adorable.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 18, 2014)

as u can see i fill them up to the top with soil,, have 3 hole around the side n have a fan in there n have a sytrofoam plate there to catch some water,, should i have something deeper then the styrofoam plate ???[/ATTACH]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 18, 2014)

the one plant that is low is the Kalashnikova  strain,, thats the one that is suppose to b very heavey on the CBD


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, since you poked the holes so high up on the cups I would set it in something deeper that the plant can drink back up thru those holes. Let them sit in the water for about 10 min. then set um back on your plate.   When you get a fan going you will need to water more often.

I am glad you getting a high cbd strain, they are trippy... jello body.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 18, 2014)

the trippy high is what i need ,, got a buging disc ,, for one ,, that makes the upper part of my right legg numble,, found that out from the internet,  VA never told me that


----------



## giggy (Dec 19, 2014)

brother the va will only tell us what they want to. i know when i left houston about 30 years ago i stopped using the va, but being times are hard i'm trying to get back into the system again. the plants are looking good, keep it up. peace


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 19, 2014)

Giggy,,,go thro D.A.V.  they do all the walkin for ya,, but if u suppose to get something that u don't know about they automatically set U up .  they got my disablity for ,, when i was in stress recovercy a few times


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 19, 2014)

it looks like the Kalashnikova starin ,, that is stayn low n grown nicely.  love watching my girls grow
  pull up a chair n enjoy the grow


----------



## giggy (Dec 20, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> Giggy,,,go thro D.A.V.  they do all the walkin for ya,, but if u suppose to get something that u don't know about they automatically set U up .  they got my disablity for ,, when i was in stress recovercy a few times


i got home yesterday and i had a dd214 setting there, i reguested it about a week and a half ago, really blew me away that it came that fast. now i can talk to dav, but i don't believe i'll get anything from them, i don't even have a gi bill.


----------



## giggy (Dec 20, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> it looks like the Kalashnikova starin ,, that is stayn low n grown nicely.  love watching my girls grow
> pull up a chair n enjoy the grow


if i don't have a plant or plants growing i don't know how to act. this is only my forth true indoor grow and i don't know why it took so long to do it. i have grown a lot over the years outdoors, but i like this a lot better. keep it green brother


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 20, 2014)

Giggy been in the service at all ???


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 21, 2014)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]  r the leaves suppose to b sagging down ???


----------



## giggy (Dec 22, 2014)

lovbnstoned said:


> Giggy been in the service at all ???


yes i was navy active may 79 to may 82, they brought the gi bill back just before i got out. had thought about reinlisting at the time and the master chief pissed me off so i went home.


----------



## giggy (Dec 22, 2014)

looks like they need something, but i'm not going to say cause i'm still learning. i'm sure rosebud will check it out. how moist is the soil? with cups i go by weight of the cup, with buckets i stick my finger in the soil. what are you feeding, how much, how often? i'm leaning towards nitrogen, seeing yellow leaves, but i can be wrong.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 22, 2014)

My friend Lovb, did you poke holes in the soil?  What soil do you have for when these are transplanted?  I don't love how those babies are looking.  Do you think you could safely transplant those into some good soil with AIR in it? Lots of vermiculite or perlight? Did you tell me you have  fox farm? I think you better transplant if you have good soil waiting.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 22, 2014)

What Rosebud said, also I would start feeding with mild ferts, they look hungry to me. What are you feeding with?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 22, 2014)

I will always stand by happy frog with extra perlite, vermiculite, and depending on stage of plant(veg or flower) heavier on the blood meal or bone meal, but I always add both.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 22, 2014)

i'll get ocena forrest, n just water


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 23, 2014)

got ocean Forrest,, should i have them in a bigger potn should i add a touch of fertilizer to the water ??


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 29, 2014)

View attachment DSC00080.JPG
  update on my girls


----------



## MR1 (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't know what is in your soil but if your soil has no nutrients in it then it looks to me like they need some ferts, start out 1/4 strength and watch how they react. What are you going to feed them, I may have missed it. Do you have a ph pen and a tds or ec meter? If your soil is pre-nuted you may be burning your plants.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 29, 2014)

isong organic soil, n will b using Fox farm nutirents n ocen forrest when i change soil n pot


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 29, 2014)

[/ATTACH]  heres whatthey look like,, do think they need fertilizer n new soil,, what ya'll think,, plus a bigger pot ??


----------



## MR1 (Dec 29, 2014)

lovbnstoned, do you have a digital ph pen and a digital tds meter?


----------



## giggy (Dec 30, 2014)

bro i would let them dry a bit and transplant them. they are hungry. you might want to check but it seems like ffof has some ferts in it but i can be wrong.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 30, 2014)

MRI yes i have one of those


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 30, 2014)

ok Giggy  thanks,,
hope that everyone had a wesome christmas,, n that all of y'all have a happy new year


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 30, 2014)

gIGGY,, ff  oCEAN fORREST ,, HAS NO FERTILZER,, JUST BAT STUFF, SEA WEED,, N OTHER EARTHLY STUFF


----------



## MR1 (Dec 30, 2014)

That s good Man, I am with Giggy, transplant but I would not feed right away, I have never used Ocean Forest soil but it looks like it has some food in it. Ph to 6.5, water till completely saturated , let dry out and repeat.


----------



## giggy (Dec 30, 2014)

i know i was told in the past that of was a little hot for young plants, and was told to use happy frog. i can't find it around here so when wally world stocks soil i buy nk organic. i have to feed with it but i really like it. i have been looking at ace hardware black gold organic, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 30, 2014)

ok i'll get some Froggy soil  hahahahaahahahaha


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 2, 2015)

Nectar for the gods has a good soil if they have it at your shops.  Lasts longer than other potting soils.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 4, 2015)

nor sure but i will look


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 5, 2015)

changed over to ocean forrest n new cup,, plants look better,, just can't show ya cause my camera battery is very low


----------



## giggy (Jan 6, 2015)

sounds good. i went looking for soil last night but still nothing. i did find out true value hardware has fox farms but you have to order it in, i'm trying to talk the ol lady into it. she is real paranoid about ordering stuff like that, but i can have it sent to the store instead of the house. peace


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2015)

green mojo for your babies Lovb.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 6, 2015)

thanks Rose


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 11, 2015)

whaT IS IT,, I WAIT TILL THE TOPS OF THE PLANT GO YELLOW,, THERN I START USING A LITTLE NUTRIENTS ??


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 12, 2015)

has anyone ever heard or used  Thrive Alive B-1 Green or Red ???


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2015)

i have heard of super thrive, and read more on not using it then using it. never heard of what you have there, but i would do some research on it before i pulled the trigger.


----------



## Balzo905 (Jan 20, 2015)

Im a fan, keep it safe and do a half-dose per litre for root feed when you're starting.. good for foliar too 

View attachment IMG_20150120_142722612.jpg


----------

